# Portable projector rigging advice and resource search



## BigJ (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello,

I own a production company and we wish to begin offering on site video projection of our mixed video output. Venues range from gymnasiums, theaters, to concert halls. I note my competitors mount projectors via various methods. Some use portable rigging to lift the screen, projectors and cabling up. Other's appear to use a simpler methods to mount the equipment. 

I'm looking for any reading resources here, or elsewhere, which may give me better insight to the mounting process. I would like to create a mobile projection system which is safe, light weight, not "too" complicated to set up/tear down and flexible across applications. 

As for equipment, I intend to purchase two NEC projectors with ethernet ports to feed a 1080i signal.

Your assistance is much appreciated.

Best regards...BigJ


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 20, 2011)

The best option that you have, without a qualified rigger, is to ground mount the screen and projector. If you cannot afford the floor space in front due to audience position, I would recommend having projectors with optional lensing so that you can put the projector further back in the room on a taller mount with a long throw lens. Since you are working in many types of venues, it is difficult to say what a good system is, other than what pieces you need for the projector mount itself.

The difficulty of flying your rig (besides making sure you know how to do that safely) is that you need to fly all of your cables as well. This is very time consuming, and generally requires access to a personnel lift to access the rig points.

Preferably, you should ground mount your gear. Use "dress kits" and "pipe and drape" to mask the screen legs and make it look nicer. If you have the space, rear screen projection looks really good.


----------



## museav (Jun 20, 2011)

Perhaps one of the first considerations is the size of the venues and screens/images. Another critical consideration is whether you plan on front and/or rear projection (many people will get a screen frame with both front and rear projection surfaces so they can use either one as appropriate). The format (16:9, 16:10, 4:3, etc.) of the sources and projector can also be a component is selecting a screen.

Not directly related to your question, but how did you select the NEC projectors and have you verified that you can transmit the desired video signals via the network connection? Many projectors have network connections but they are often limited to projector control or playback of certain media file types where they essentially transfer the file to the projector rather than actually transmitting video.


----------



## metti (Jun 20, 2011)

BigJ said:


> As for equipment, I intend to purchase two NEC projectors with ethernet ports to feed a 1080i signal.


 
Off topic but please please please don't expect to run a show with a network connection for video transmission. Whether or not the project technically allows it, video over network protocols are generally marked by significant latency, stuttering, and crappy quality. All are fine for something like an IP surveillance camera but not for show critical media display. Decent DVI cables really aren't that expensive.


----------



## RZatAVL (Jun 21, 2011)

metti said:


> Off topic but please please please don't expect to run a show with a network connection for video transmission. Whether or not the project technically allows it, video over network protocols are generally marked by significant latency, stuttering, and crappy quality. All are fine for something like an IP surveillance camera but not for show critical media display. Decent DVI cables really aren't that expensive.



There are many technically viable ways of doing this with category cable (not with the ethernet port) you can look into DVI/HDMI Baluns which will allow for skew compensation and work quite nicely as long as you are willing to spend the money. The technical advantage to this is that your transmission distance limitations are significantly reduced. Look into Gefen, Kramer Electronics, Extron etc. They have many solutions for video transmission over category cable that will allow for matrix systems, DA, or just one to one transmission. We use these all the time for high def video transmission with no issue whatsoever. If you plan on doing any IMAG do pay attention what switcher/scaler you use because latency will become an issue. 

As for rigging, the previous statements made by others are true. Also pay attention to how much vertical and horizontal lens shift the projector is capable of. Especially in portable situations i hardly ever get to put to the projector where I want. Use rear projection whenever possible, not only do you have a better chance for projector locations, but it is also far more effective and efficient.


----------



## BigJ (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. Also, pardon my glib comment regarding the NEC projectors. Too brief a comment for the context. 

Your comments are starting me off in a direction (that is other than currently where I have little information).

Questions

1. I have looked into finding an individual with rigging experience to hire out as an independent contractor to help on initial jobs. I figured this method would supply a knowledgable individual who I could then learn the specifications from. Haven't had much luck loacating some one yet.

2. The personal lift is a possibility. I'm curious how expensive these units are?

3. Any good websites for rigging resources? That is, not only equipment to purchase, yet proper procedures, etc. 

4. Regarding projectors, I mentioned the NEC as it's been recommended several times to me via friends and through reading. That said, I certainly would spec out lumen output and proper feed system for delivering the video signal to the unit and then outputting it on screen. Your information about the Cat-5 issues is helpful. Thank you. On this topic, my HD switcher outputs in several formats. Whether HD-SDI, HDMI, or HD-YUV. My understanding is that which ever format I out put too would then need to fed into a converter which would take, for example, the HDMI to DVI. 

Now, given a potential run of 200', it would be best to convert the HDMI to Cat-6, and then re-convert to DVI at the projector mount location. Have I got this right? 

I'll keep the questions in short bursts here. I have some additional questions about the "cheap methods" I've see for some rigging, but I'll save that one for awhile.

Thank you for your help. BigJ


----------



## metti (Jun 21, 2011)

BigJ said:


> Now, given a potential run of 200', it would be best to convert the HDMI to Cat-6, and then re-convert to DVI at the projector mount location. Have I got this right?


 
A 200' HDMI or DVI run is out of the question so that is really your only choice. I don't know of any baluns that do the converting for you do you might as well convert from HDMI to DVI to begin with and then send that to the baluns. Also, professional grade baluns are your friend. They don't have to be crazy expensive but don't get the ones from Monoprice or the like.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 21, 2011)

The longest run that I have ever successfully accomplished with copper cable for DVI was 100'. Anything over that, we would go to fiber optic. You have options similar to the category baluns where there is a transmitter and receiver or you can get an all in one cable like this. While fiber may not be as inexpensive as category cable, you have the benefit of isolating your signal to avoid signal loss due to improper shielding.

I doubt that you will find a qualified rigger who will be willing to show you how to do it and then leave you to your own devices. Either you need to take proper rigging courses (of which we can provide many recomendations) or hire a qualified rigger whenever you choose to fly your projection.

Before purchasing a personnel lift, you may want to look into renting one as needed. If you are not using them on a regular basis, your Return On Investment (ROI) may not make it worth your while with the cost of maintenance. 

I greatly agree that if you choose to fly projectors, they should have the capability of horizontal and vertical lens shift as well as equal keystone correction. Also, if you are stacking projectors, it is nice if the mount has yaw adjustment.


----------



## avkid (Jun 21, 2011)

If you intend to buy a personnel lift don't forget about transporting it.
Good ones are generally too heavy for a lift gate, so you'll need a pickup and trailer or a flatbed and long ramps.


----------

